# Latest Additions To The Molnija Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

It's been some time since I was able to add to either of my Molnija collections but within days of each other received these .........




























The Elvia is an addition to the 'badged' collection.

The Serkisof a duplicate to the case back collection, but an improvement on the one I already have.



















Judging by the 'utility' finish on the movement I would hazard a guess that it is from the '70's - '80's but being all steel bridges (rather than brass) not too recent.


----------

